# Has anyone succesfully Raised and Bred Singapore Wood Shrimp.



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has delt with these types of shrimp. Have you gotten them to breed, i've read an article or two on it. As they are large shrimp they will probably be in a 30gal with sand and heavily planted with a hob filter.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

doesn't look like anyone has. we'll i'll continue my search.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

PiranhaStein said:


> doesn't look like anyone has. we'll i'll continue my search.


You could try www.petshrimp.com ; I'm sure people there have.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

PiranhaStein said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has delt with these types of shrimp. Have you gotten them to breed, i've read an article or two on it. As they are large shrimp they will probably be in a 30gal with sand and heavily planted with a hob filter.


So far as I can determine, no aquarist - nor for that matter, any other human being - has ever successfully bred _Atyopsis moluccensis_. I do, however, suspect this feat may have been realized by way of experimental aquaculture initiatives.

The thousands of miniscule planktonic larvae released by fertilized captive females will swiftly expire without transfer to saline water, thereafter requiring both stage-suited micro-foods and close attention to water quality. After undergoing several molts, any surviving postlarvae must be acclimated back to freshwater.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks a bunch guys, i've been looking for a shrimp forum for the last couple of weeks. Thanks for the in depth info.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

There are some macrobrochium (sp) species that get decently large, reproduce easily in fresh water, and might be a good food for your piranha.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not familiar with them, but I believe ghost shrimp reproduce in freshwater. You can find them in your petshop probably as feeder shrimp or at walmart.


Cheers,
Pedro


----------

